# A new site on Battleship Yamato



## Urban Samurai (May 21, 2006)

I've seen some interesting conversations here on the topic Iowa vs. Yamato. It's definately a interesting one, I just wish I had more practical knowledge on how the fire control systems actually work.

In the meanwhile, there is a good site on Yamato at http://www.battleshipyamato.info/ Eh, at least I hope it's good since I created it. I'm not a historian, therefore I'd really appreciate if the readers can give feedback/criticism on the site.

Sincerely,
MH


----------



## delcyros (May 28, 2006)

I recently studied your site. Good work and keep on doing so.
You may find an intersting article by Bradly Fischer about Yamatos firecontroll here:
www.navweaps.com/index_tech/tech-086.htm


----------

